# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > Out-of-Character >  Suitors and Sweethearts OOC {HSHC}

## Lentrax

This is the OOC for Suitors and Sweethearts

Repost your sheets, and I will get the IC thread up soon.

*Spoiler: Chargen Post*
Show




> Welcome to Fujiyoka Academy!
> 
> We have a fun and exciting curriculum in place for Japan's best and brightest students. As you are aware, only the top 5 percent of all students pass the entrance requirements, and extensive scholarship opportunities are available for every student who successfully completed both entrance exams. We pride ourselves on our outstanding academic opportunities, coupled with the best in personal training and dietician faculty. We promise to take good care of your child while they are attending our Academy!
> 
> We hope to make this year just as successful as years past. However, to make the transition to our academy easier for everyone, please fill out the following form and send it back to the school.
> 
> System: High School Harem Comedy
> Non-Supernatural.
> Archetypes and Advantages: 6 advantages from two Archetypes. One quirk is allowed.
> ...





*Spoiler: Your Protagonist*
Show





*Player*
*Character*
*Score*

Xihirli
*Menna Hassan*
6

Esprit15
*Myagawa Naomi*
10

Illven
*Hannah Hamamoto*
13

Jaimeth
*Sakura Hijisaki*
8



*Spoiler: Notable NPCs*
Show

*Spoiler: Lapdog*
Show



*Spoiler: Hoshiko*
Show



*Spoiler: Junko*
Show

----------


## Lentrax

_This post reserved for Principal use._

----------


## Xihirli

Hello, nerds! Who's ready for wholesome school activities?

Menna Hassan

I'll be... this specific red.

----------


## TerrickTerran

Haruka Saito
Dojikko/Otaku
Strong: Skill
Weak: Conflict

D: Accident-Prone You just can't help but trip and fall in embarrassing
situations. +2 on luck rolls involving stumbles, falls and accidents.
D: Easily Forgiven It's hard to get frustrated with you despite the mistakes
you make. Once per episode, you may treat a failed roll as a success.
O: Cosplay Enthusiast You have a painstaking eye for detail that compliments
your love of cosplay. +2 on Skill rolls involving crafting disguises or
costumes, and +2 on Allure rolls when dressed in cosplay.
O: Genre Savvy You've watched enough harem anime to know where this is going...
you don't just stumble into unexpectedly romantic situations, you plan them.
Twice per episode, you may substitute a Skill roll for a Luck roll.
O: Random Trivia The Otaku knows something. About everything. And she
cannot help but show off her vast array of jack-of-all-trades knowledge.
Twice per episode, the Otaku may add a +1 bonus to an opposed Skill roll as
she demonstrates her know-it-all attitude.
Quirk Connections You have a good reputation with the teacher and staff around
the school, and you project an aura of reliability that any higher-ups can
respect. +2 on rolls involving teachers or other authority figures.


Oh year colors..blehhh. I'll take blue.

----------


## Esprit15

Grabbing purple now
*Spoiler: Myagawa Naomi*
Show


*Spoiler: Image*
Show



*Spoiler: Profile*
Show

Name: Miyagawa (宮川) Naomi (直美, なおみ, and 直己)
Archetypes: Bokuko/Oujo 
Strong: Conflict
Weak: Skill

Age: Freshman?
Gender: Genderfluid
Height: 53
Weight: 95lbs
Eyes: Blue
Hair: Black
Parents: Yuki and Kenji Miyagawa

Naomi had averaged grades in their pre-high school education, as well as a less than spotless disciplinary record. However, their parents together are the CEO and CFO of one of Japans major semiconductor manufacturers. With some modest donations on their behalf, the academy has been able to afford to move forward with several planned facilities. As such, their childs record has been scrubbed, though it is well understood that no leniency will be given for new infractions.

For their part, Naomi is not a _bad_ kid. Theyre just shortsighted. And maybe they prefer hanging out with rougher crowds over polite society. They dont _want_ to go to some fancy college and be some soulless business suit. But mother and father _insist_ on their child at least having the background and education just in case you ever change your mind. Thus far, it hasnt taken.


*Spoiler: Abilities*
Show

Graceful: Youre far too dignified to suffer embarrassing slip-ups and random mistakes. Twice per episode, you may substitute a value of 4 for any d6 roll.

School Queen: Your sense of style and daily arrival in a limousine makes you a goddess to the guys of the student body at large. +2 on Allure rolls involving interacting with NPC students other than the protagonist, and +2 on Luck rolls involving being given presents by them.

Boyish Charm: You naturally look good in mens clothes, though theres also a certain appeal to seeing you dressed up femininely as a rare change now and then. +1 on Allure rolls while wearing an outfit that could be described as masculine or "really feminine."

One of the Guys: Youre used to hanging out with the boys around school, and fit in naturally among them. +2 to Allure rolls involving interacting with male NPC students other than the protagonist, or Conflict rolls involving getting help from them.

Roughhouse: Youve been in a few scrapes with the guys around school before, and as a result know how to handle yourself in a fight. +2 to Conflict rolls involving physical conflict.

Less is More (Quirk): Just like the guiding principle of zettai ryouiki, the rarity of your tenderness makes it just as valuable as that of girls who always have it on display. Once per episode, instead of applying any other modifiers to a roll, you may use the highest modifier being applied to the same roll by another girl.

----------


## Illven

Claiming Green for Hannah Hamamoto.

*Spoiler*
Show


Strong skill
Weak Conflict

Meganekko//Pervert
Foresight: When youre able to correctly guess the results of your own actions, you can capitalize even on the worst of situations. Twice per episode, when making a roll, you may guess whether the result of your d6 will be even or odd. If you guess correctly, the result is counted as a 6.

Honor Student: Youre intelligent and naturally talented at schoolwork. +2 on Skill rolls involving logic, puzzles, or academics.

Peeping Tom: You have a sixth sense when it comes to finding people in the middle of changing. +2 on rolls involving peeping or walking in on embarrassing situations, and to create such situations to begin with.

Shameless Naturally curvy: Your casual attitude towards erotic situations gives you the confidence to flaunt what you've got. Your curves are enticing when not covered up by baggy clothing. +2 on Allure rolls involving nudity or extremely revealing clothing.

Feminine Whiles: You have a special effect on those of the opposite geneder. You gain a +2 bonus to rolls when dealing with NPCs other than the protagnist who are attracted to women.

Quirk Truant Complete povery: Cutting class is a long-time habit of yours. Sometimes circumstances happen that you can't just get to class. Twice per episode you may elect to skip a roll. If you do, you gain double the VP you normally would if you win your next roll. You cannot skip two rolls in a row.



*Spoiler*
Show


Height 5'00
Weight ???
Cup size H

----------


## jamieth

*Sakura Hijisaki*
*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

 *Strong roll: Skill /* *Weak roll: Luck*

*Advantages:

[Ojou] Classy Lady:* Youre well educated and practiced in high culture. +2 on Skill rolls involving classy activities such as ballroom dancing, high fashion, proper etiquette, et cetera.
*[Ojou] Renaissance Lady:* Why solve things like a commoner when you have so many elegant options at your disposal? +1 on Skill rolls if you had the option of using another roll type instead.
*[Ojou] Graceful:* Youre far too dignified to suffer embarrassing slip-ups and random mistakes. Twice per episode, you may substitute a value of 4 for any d6 roll.
*[Sports Star] Runners Glow:* You positively beam with energy once youve got a good sweat going. +2 on Allure rolls during or soon after heavy physical exertion.
*[Sports Star] Athletic (Rhythmic gymnastics):* Your relentless training regimen gives you a leg up in all kinds of physical pursuits. +1 on Skill rolls involving physical exertion. This bonus increases to +2 in any activity involved in your sport of choice.
*[Quirk] Shameless:* Your casual attitude towards erotic situations gives you the confidence to flaunt what you've got. +2 on Allure rolls involving nudity or extremely revealing clothing.

(Using orange as per name for my text)

*Spoiler: Reference images*
Show


*Spoiler: Summer*
Show



*Spoiler: Winter*
Show



*Spoiler: Gym*
Show



*Spoiler: Rhythmic gymnastics*
Show

----------


## Lentrax

IC thread is now live!

Good luck, Have fun!

Edit: only other thing Im gonna ask for as we get started is please, please provide a physics description of your character. Height, hair color, all that stuff please, so I can describe your characters accurately when I start making my posts.

----------


## jamieth

I'll... Need several hours before I can write a decent post, maybe even a better part of a day. Fair warning.

Also, it was never officially started I believe, but what is the age range we're using?

----------


## Lentrax

> I'll... Need several hours before I can write a decent post, maybe even a better part of a day. Fair warning.
> 
> Also, it was never officially started I believe, but what is the age range we're using?


Absolutely fine. Take your time.

As for age range, I was thinking you are all incoming first years, so 15-16 depending on birthday.

----------


## Esprit15

Len, would I be able to have another student grab Naomi and try to bring him to the source of the music for School Queen, since Im using the limited version? Or is that too unrelated?

----------


## Lentrax

I dont see a problem with that for this roll.

----------


## TerrickTerran

Haruka is 5'2 normally red spiky hair 16 years old with slightly above average proportions.

----------


## Lentrax

So, I just had a request in the recruit thread for another player to join.

I don't have a problem with it, since we haven't even made the first roll, but I would like your opinions first.

----------


## Xihirli

I prefer smaller games, I think the larger the PBP game the more chances you have to lose momentum waiting for a player.

----------


## Lentrax

This would make six players. I think that six is the limit for a group for HSHC, and it will open up the possibility of me adding a second protagonist for those who dont connect with the first.

But Ill wait until I get a couple more answers before deciding.

----------


## TerrickTerran

I'm neutral on it. If it doesn't slow the game, I'm good.

----------


## Lentrax

Ill put my usual 48 hour rule on rolling posts. Once I put a roll in, you have 48 hours to get your post with the advantages you want to use. And then I roll, regardless of if you have your post up.

That should keep it from bogging down.

----------


## Esprit15

With a time limit I think another player should be fine.

----------


## TerrickTerran

works for me then.

----------


## Xihirli

> With a time limit I think another player should be fine.


Thirded for me.

----------


## Lentrax

*Menna*: (1d6+3)[*9*]
*Naomi*: (1d6+2)[*6*]
*Haruka*: (1d6+2)[*8*]
*Sakura*: *6*
*Hannah*: (1d6+3)[*6*]

----------


## Esprit15

Oh neat, everyone passes!

----------


## Lentrax

Yeah. That is 1 VP for everyone, and I will start working on the IC post now that I am done with work.

----------


## Lentrax

Scoreboard is now live in first post, as well as a pic of your Protagonist.

----------


## Esprit15

Hey, I like her look!

----------


## jamieth

I know, right? And, for a change, a song I actually know and can play in my head without youtubing it :-)

----------


## TerrickTerran

I'm guessing we're waiting for the Principal's next post.

----------


## jamieth

I definitely am, at least

----------


## Lentrax

24 hours to get your roll posted.

----------


## Illven

Hey Terrick. That's not how easily forgiven works.

For one it only applies to failed skill rolls.

For two it only applies to unopposed rolls.

----------


## TerrickTerran

I'm new to the system so I wasn't sure.

----------


## Lentrax

*Menna:* (1d6+2)[*4*] Foresight: Odd
*Sakura:* (1d6)[*6*]
*Naomi:* (1d6+5)[*8*]
*Haruka:* (1d6)[*5*]
*Hannah:*  *Skips roll.*

Naomi gains 2 VP.
Sakura gains 1 VP.

----------


## Xihirli

Wow, literally the only die face below a 4 on my altered d6.

----------


## jamieth

So, I would assume that means Naomi would sit right next to Kotone, and I... maybe diagonally?

----------


## Lentrax

Ill figure it out when I get the IC up sometime in the morning. Work wiped me today. Sorry for the delay.

----------


## jamieth

No problem, take your time!

----------


## Illven

Luck check (1d6)[*3*] If it's an embarrassing situation add +2

----------


## Lentrax

Quick favor for everyone, but could you all include a total for your advantage use in your posts? Just to save me a couple minutes of searching for the numbers to add up. 

Thank you.

Now. On to the roll!

*Sakura:* (1d6+2)[*4*]
*Menna:* (1d6+3)[*5*]
*Hannah:* (1d6+5)[*9*]
*Naomi:* *7*
*Haruka:* (1d6+3)[*4*]

Naomi gains 1 VP. Hannah gains 2 VP because of Complete Poverty.

----------


## Xihirli

Wow, the dice hate Menna.

----------


## Lentrax

They have been quite harsh all around. Hopefully it doesn't last.

----------


## TerrickTerran

It is very frustrating for sure. It feels like one of those where you know one or two characters have a shot and everyone else is just there to fill out things. Darn dice. :Small Sigh:

----------


## Esprit15

Yeah, I always try to have a little bit of personal dice screw ability on a character for things like this. It always feels a little bad though when its not a good build that wins but just a consistent string of luck. Hopefully next scene goes a bit better for folks.

----------


## Lentrax

Terrick. You are a first year student in a new school. No one on the faculty would or could remember you because you have not been their student yet.

You have not yet joined a club at the school because this is your first day at a new school.

----------


## TerrickTerran

Understood.

----------


## Xihirli

To confirm, because Menna would know the rules: theres no hugging allowed on campus?

----------


## Lentrax

Menna would probably be able to realize that it was less because of the hug, and far more because while doing so, Hannah had to readjust clothing, which would lead to the assumption that something a bit more was happening.

----------


## Illven

Does one of the guys apply to the conflict check? Naomi's not getting help from the guy, she's mugging him?  :Small Confused:

----------


## Xihirli

Hey Hannah, I have an ability that keys off of being asked for help so if Hannah wants to ask Menna for something we could work a combo.

----------


## Esprit15

> Does one of the guys apply to the conflict check? Naomi's not getting help from the guy, she's mugging him?


Its not the guy she mugged, its her friends joining in:



> One of the other guys joins in, kicking him in the leg. You heard the young lady, *******! You ruined it, you eat it! Several more of the guys join in, kicking the bully until he does eat some of the food off of the ground.





> Youre used to hanging out with the boys around school, and fit in naturally among them. +2 to Allure rolls involving interacting with male NPC students other than the protagonist, *or Conflict rolls involving getting help from them.*


The post centers Naomi, but the exchange happens because its not just them in the fight. They set the tone for response for their friends, which is why she doesnt look disheveled when she gets to the cafeteria. Most of the actual fighting was done by their friends.

----------


## Illven

> Hey Hannah, I have an ability that keys off of being asked for help so if Hannah wants to ask Menna for something we could work a combo.


I had an idea, I pm'd Len for how well it'd work. Depending on her answer I can probably work asking Menna for aid.




> Did you miss the part where her guy friends all join in on beating him up?


Yes. But one of the guys involves conflict checks getting help from guys. Not conflict checks including help from guys. And mugging someone is not getting help from them.

----------


## Esprit15

Ill leave it to Len to decide. It seemed like a very logical application of the bonus IMO. Your guy friends helping you mug someone is indeed getting help from guys.

----------


## Lentrax

> I had an idea, I pm'd Len for how well it'd work. Depending on her answer I can probably work asking Menna for aid.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. But one of the guys involves conflict checks getting help from guys. Not conflict checks including help from guys. And mugging someone is not getting help from them.





> Its not the guy she mugged, its her friends joining in:


First part for Illven, as I answered in the message, I dont have a problem with that. But im going to say it here as well, so my answer is public.




> Probably. I mean, I dont see why not. I put the things up for guides, not something set in stone.


Now. As to the One Of the Guys issue. The question is What does getting help mean? And I think in this case, it is fine.

And this brings me to another point. Questioning power usage.

Im a competitive game like this, I expect some of it, after all, everyone wants to win. But I would also like to avoid bogging down the game with what eventually will just become rules lawyering each other to death.

For now, I am running on RAI, not RAW.

----------


## Lentrax

*Sakura:* *6*
*Naoimi:* (1d6+5)[*6*]
*Hannah:* (1d6+2)[*3*] Foresight: Odd ->8
*Haruka:* (1d6+1)[*3*]
*Menna:* (1d6+4)[*8*]

Everyone except Haruka gains 1 VP!

----------


## TerrickTerran

The dice really hate me.

----------


## Lentrax

Xihirli: quick note, I intended for her to talk to you before you went for the food for Hannah.

----------


## Xihirli

Oh I see. That makes more sense.

----------


## Esprit15

Just so we are clear, _I_ am aware that Kotone only meant that as "Oh so you actually do present as masc and fem." Naomi though, given that there was no confirmation after the first scene, and her sensitive state after the fight, is interpreting it as "Oh so you were named Naomi at birth and played with the spelling of your name after the fact," which was my first reading of it before thinking about it more carefully. Given Naomi's Skill penalty and hot headed nature though, I opted to go with the first interpretation. 

That was why I had one of her friends note "Oh no this is a misunderstanding." So that it could be resolved quickly rather than fester.

----------


## Illven

Jamieth. Hannah tried speaking with you.

----------


## jamieth

> Jamieth. Hannah tried speaking with you.


Sorry! Updated the IC post

----------


## Lentrax

24 hours to post.

----------


## TerrickTerran

Just go without me. I'm not in a good place at the moment to be contributing to the game.

----------


## Illven

> Just go without me. I'm not in a good place at the moment to be contributing to the game.


Offers hugs.

----------


## TerrickTerran

Thank you. Very stressful month to start and things have been happening. Hope you all have fun with it.

----------


## Esprit15

Sorry things are rough right now.  :Small Frown:

----------


## Lentrax

> Just go without me. I'm not in a good place at the moment to be contributing to the game.


I am sorry to hear that. If things improve and you want to come back, you will have a place here.

Take care of yourself.

----------


## TerrickTerran

Thank you. You're all wonderful.

----------


## Lentrax

*Hannah:* (1d6+4)[*7*] Foresight Odd Triggers: New result 10.
*Menna:* (1d6)[*6*]
*Naomi:* (1d6+4)[*7*]
*Sakura:* (1d6+2)[*7*]

That is 2 VP for Hannah, and 1 each for Naomi and Sakura.

----------


## jamieth

So, I've a little weird, maybe, question. What is Fujiyoka uniform like?
Unless overruled by the GM, I'm picturing dark green skirts, white shirts and dark green bowties (or even actual bows) for girls, with dark green jacket added for winter uniform.

----------


## jamieth

Anyways, updated my profile with the pictures, feel free to check and sorry for the double post

----------


## Esprit15

Not sure if its just my phone, but the pics aint showing.

----------


## Illven

> Not sure if its just my phone, but the pics aint showing.


I can see them fine.

They look nice.

----------


## Lentrax

I hadn't put any thought to it, really. I will consider colors for a while. Maybe put what I come up with on the back burner for the next game set here.

So I will run with these for now.

----------


## Lentrax

Illven, roll a D6 luck check.

----------


## Illven

Peeping tom, Feminine wiles (1d6+4)[*7*]

----------


## jamieth

For clarity, is the roll here to look for Kotone, or just club-related business in general?

----------


## Lentrax

It is mostly finding Kotone, but if you want to do club stuff, then by all means. The roll still gets VP.

----------


## Esprit15

I feel like it goes without saying but I'm going to say it anyways so there's no ambiguity: I feel like it's safe to assume One of the Guys and School Queen should not stack with each other because they are a bonus to the same roll for very nearly the same thing.

----------


## Illven

Hey, I'll have limited posting from tomorrow, till Nov 1st. I'll do my best to keep posting though.

----------


## Lentrax

*Naomi:* (1d6+3)[*6*]
*Sakura:* (1d6+4)[*5*]
*Menna:* (1d6+4)[*5*]
*Hannah:* (1d6+3)[*6*]

...
......
...

Huh.

----------


## Esprit15

...huh indeed. Guess Hannah and Naomi are gonna find her at the same time.

----------


## Xihirli

What in the heck are these dice.

----------


## Lentrax

I don't even know what to do here.

So I am going to split the 2 VP between Naomi and Hannah. So 1 VP for each of them, and I start working on the IC.

And would someone _please_ find me an acceptable sacrifice for the dice roller?

----------


## Esprit15

Aw, no 2 VP each. Dang.

----------


## Lentrax

So, as we have passed the midway point for episode one, I want to check in with everyone and see how everyone is doing and how they feel about their characters.

----------


## Esprit15

Im liking them!

----------


## Xihirli

> So, as we have passed the midway point for episode one, I want to check in with everyone and see how everyone is doing and how they feel about their characters.


I'm getting a handle on Menna, she's fun.

----------


## jamieth

I like my character, I don't like how I manage to almost completely avoid interactions with other PCs. But that's a me problem, not a game problem.

----------


## Lentrax

Okay. Just a reminder that at the end of the episode there will be an opportunity for you to respec your characters.

----------


## Lentrax

24 hours to post.

----------


## Lentrax

*Menna:* (1d6)[*2*]
*Naomi:* *7*
*Sakura:* (1d6+2)[*4*]
*Hannah:* *Skips roll, double VP next scene.*

Seriously.

Someone please get me a new dice roller. This one is broken.

Naomi gains 1 VP.

----------


## Lentrax

Oh. Important double Post!

The next scene will be the final scene of Episode One!

----------


## Esprit15

No kidding, Graceful seems like it is going to be the MVP skill of this game for me if the dice keep up this nonsense.

----------


## Illven

Feminine wiles, and Peeping tom (1d6+4)[*6*]

----------


## Xihirli

Oh right.
*Spoiler: Luck*
Show

(1d6+2)[*5*]

----------


## Esprit15

Luck (1d6+2)[*5*] (Bonus from School Queen Royal)

EDIT: Eh heh, I dont suppose I could get a bonus for having actually passed the scenes check?  :Small Red Face:

----------


## Lentrax

This die roller really doesn't want anyone to do _anything._

----------


## Esprit15

So uh anything really of note on Blue St. since it seems the dudes info wasnt any good?

----------


## Lentrax

Yeah. I'll put something up for ya.

----------


## jamieth

(1d6+2)[*3*] (Strong Skill, Reneissance Lady)
Update: _ugh_

----------


## Esprit15

Genuinely amazing.

----------


## Lentrax

Dear RNG gods.

Please grant us higher numbers rolled than 3.

Please...

----------


## Esprit15

Excuse me, pardon me, hot dude coming through (1d6+3)[*7*]

----------


## Lentrax

Holy carp! A higher roll than a 2!

----------


## Xihirli

Is there anything going on with Hoshiko? Maybe we go to the restaurant now that shopping is done?

----------


## Lentrax

Hoshiko was going to a tea house. But as an NPC, she would probably be amenable to going somewhere else if you desired.

Edit: I should also at this juncture state that Hoshiko was intended to be the second protagonist. And still could be, if it was desired by all of you.

----------


## Xihirli

Tea house, I meant.

----------


## Lentrax

Kotone cant answer you right now, Xi ;)

----------


## Lentrax

I am going to be moving on to the next scene tonight. With only one of the two halves progressing, I am going to consider the scene complete.

Unless there are objections?

----------


## Esprit15

I guess not. Im waiting on my scene partner.

----------


## jamieth

Sorry, was a bit busy. Will throw in the actual post for new scene within 24.

----------


## Lentrax

*Naomi:* (1d6+3)[*6*]
*Hannah:* (1d6+5)[*8*]
*Menna:* (1d6+5)[*8*]
*Sakura:* (1d6+3)[*8*]

Everyone but Naomi gains 2 VP.

----------


## Illven

> *Naomi:* [roll0]
> *Hannah:* [roll1]
> *Menna:* [roll2]
> *Sakura:* [roll3]
> 
> Everyone but Naomi gains 2 VP.


Hannah gets 4 I believe from complete poverty

----------


## Esprit15

Damn, would have been able to make it if Allure was available last time.

Oh well. Cant win them all. Though how does Honor Student apply to doing CPR?

----------


## Lentrax

I allowed it because it was justified as having been a course undertaken, which would have involved coursework and proper learning, rather than "Its okay, I watched a YouTube video about it a couple years ago."

----------


## Esprit15



----------


## jamieth

As usual, things start happening while I"m asleep :-P

----------


## Lentrax

Anyone want to get anything else in?

----------


## Esprit15

I think Im good to go

----------


## Xihirli

Episode two!

----------


## Xihirli

Although could I request that alternate Protagonist-Kun be added to the list of notable NPCs?

----------


## Illven

I'm good to continue.

Is this the time to respec?

----------


## jamieth

I'm fine with continuing, and I don't need to respec

----------


## Lentrax

> I'm good to continue.
> 
> Is this the time to respec?


Yes. Now is the time to respec your character if you need to.

And three things before we move on.

1. Is there anything else that needs to be addressed by any of you?

2. Do we want to try and add other players?

3. Do we want an actual second protagonist?

----------


## Esprit15

Im fine with one protagonist. Two in my experience winds up just being half the PCs go for one, half go for the other, and it just becomes two games in one thread.

----------


## Xihirli

> Yes. Now is the time to respec your character if you need to.
> 
> And three things before we move on.
> 
> 1. Is there anything else that needs to be addressed by any of you?
> 
> 2. Do we want to try and add other players?
> 
> 3. Do we want an actual second protagonist?


1. Nothing that can't be addressed next episode.
2. Nah I'm good.
3. Menna certainly has more of a relationship with Hoshiko, I'd be happy to have her as secondary protagonist-kun. 

I've thought about respeccing Menna away from her secondary Luck abilities, but honestly with the dice this episode it's too funny to keep the secondary Luck-based abilities with all the bad luck she's had. So I'm good for now.

----------


## Illven

While as someone who did two protags, my game balance answer is that it benefits suicide builds. (AKA. I bomb this roll, to give me an edge in a future roll)

The reason for this, is that their will be times when the protag you go for isn't an option. At that point, Hannah may as well for instance use Complete poverty. It's not like I could gain VP with the protag I like anyway.


As for extra players, maybe 1 or 2?

----------


## Lentrax

Alright. So I will stay with just Kotone, and not try and recruit more players.

As soon as everyone is ready, I will begin episode 2.

----------


## Illven

I should be able to make any edits by tonight.

----------


## Illven

I will keep my abilities as is.

----------


## jamieth

To make sure: are we rolling here to make an impression on Kotone, on our club members, something else?

----------


## Esprit15

How many VP is the scene?

----------


## Lentrax

> To make sure: are we rolling here to make an impression on Kotone, on our club members, something else?


You can make your post about whatever you wish for this scene. The only bearing it will have on anything serious is if it wins VP or not.




> How many VP is the scene?


1.

----------


## Lentrax

*Sakura:* (1d6+4)[*8*]
*Naomi:* (1d6+3)[*8*]
*Hannah:* (1d6+3)[*8*]
*Menna:* (1d6+3)[*4*]

1 VP fpr everyone except Menna.

IC later.

----------


## Xihirli

Im not gonna be in honor society, will I?
I bet that one guy who thinks Mennas a perv will be deciding who gets in.

----------


## Illven

Is it a puzzle, or a small match. If it's a match does Feminine wiles apply?

Strong skill, Honor student.

(1d6+3)[*6*]

----------


## Xihirli

Did Chess club not gatekeep Menna because she doesn't look pretty enough to be an idiot?

----------


## Illven

Proceeds to use truant.  :Small Tongue:

----------


## Xihirli

We all need to work together, Hannah!

----------


## Lentrax

Oh! I neglected to mention. All the actual Idols are girls. The band can be any gender. But the actual Idols are girls.

----------


## Illven

Actually question. Does anyone get VP if the group roll fails?

----------


## Xihirli

> Oh! I neglected to mention. All the actual Idols are girls. The band can be any gender. But the actual Idols are girls.


Oh okay. I'll use a different name.

----------


## Lentrax

Really sorry about that, I should have said it in the original post.

----------


## Xihirli

If I succeed, does Miho also join Fake Gamer Gorls?

----------


## Lentrax

Probably not. She is still, after all, a school Idol.

----------


## Esprit15

I thought you used Feminine Wiles last scene. Ive been trying to avoid using the same roll two scenes in a row because I thought that was a thing.

----------


## Illven

Set of rolls.

I'm using more abilities, and a different type of roll.


Also you didn't seem to have an issue when last episode jamieth used Reinassce lady twice in a row.  :Small Confused: 

https://forums.giantitp.com/showthre...3#post25621823

https://forums.giantitp.com/showsing...&postcount=260



In fact Jamieth's been practically spamming reinassnce lady

----------


## Esprit15

I missed it, I would have had I noticed. I guess Len, is it the same set of abilities repeatedly, or just any ability twice in a row? And are you policing that, us policing that, etc?

----------


## Lentrax

Power usages is supposed to be a set. I have been keeping an eye on it, but rolls have been so low, that I haven't really been enforcing it. But now that it has been brought up, I will have to start doing so more arduously.

Anyway.

That's everyone's post. So on to rolls.

*Menna:* (1d6+4)[*7*] Foresight: Odd *Triggers!* New total is *10*!
*Hannah:* (1d6+6)[*12*]
*Sakura:* (1d6+4)[*6*]
*Naomi:* *7*

2 VP for Menna, 1 for Hannah and Naomi.

----------


## Lentrax

I will be putting up the next scene tomorrowish.

Hope everyone had a wonderful holiday season. Or at least survived it.

----------


## Esprit15

Definitely wasnt the worst. Had some drama that resulted in us not traveling for Christmas itself, but currently hanging in a rental house with some friends that I actually originally met through GitP, so things are going quite well now!

----------


## Lentrax

So. Fun fact on the information side:

The PSU on my computer decided it was time to stop working, so I am currently without a computer.

I am attempting to write a post on my phone, but it is slow going. But I am working on it. Bear with me.

----------


## Illven

I'm going to make the WILD assumption that the conflict is also a d8.

----------


## Illven

Jamieth's been out since the 30th. Anyone know if they are okay?

----------


## Esprit15

It has been the holidays, maybe hes just still out?

----------


## Lentrax

Theres been a couple of bad storms around my part in ten days. So Ill send a PM in the morning and then go from there.

----------


## jamieth

Sorry for the long absense everyone; I'm fine, just was out of shape for the New year holidays. ...You really should've just skipped my turns and go on, I hate delaying everyone...

----------


## Lentrax

*Naomi:* (1d6+3)[*4*]
*Menna:* (1d6+2)[*3*]
*Hannah: Skipped*
*Sakura:* (1d6+4)[*9*]

Sakura gains 1 VP.

----------

